# Hello. I'm new, am on Social Security and have some questions



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello. I plan to visit Mexico when the pandemic is over. Maybe in a couple of years? I want to take two tours, one week in each place I choose to visit. One to Cancun that tours the touristy places and also the authentic Mexican places in Cancun. I understand that Cancun is not extremely hot. I'm also considering touring Playa del Carmen. Does anyone know anything about Playa del Carmen? Is it extremely hot there?

The visits will be an experiment to see if I want to become an expat in Mexico. A lot of this decision will be based on the results of the US election.

I'm I'm an expat in Mexico, do I need to come back to the USA regularly in order to keep my Social Security? Or could I visit a US embassy or something to keep my Social Security.

Thanks in advance for any replies, which I will greatly value.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You seem confused by the climates in various areas. You can solve that problem by simply searching "Weather in *__*" Once you find the site, you can even look for yearly weather charts, rainfall amounts, etc.
If you come to Mexico as a tourist, you must leave periodically; usually before 180 days. Otherwise, you could apply for a residence visa at your nearest Mexican Consulate. There are both temporary and permanent residence visas, each with different financial/income requirements and vehicle conditions. With a residence visa, you may stay in Mexico, or come and go as you please, as long as your visa, in the case of the four year Residente Temporal visa, which then allow you to apply for Residente Permanente.
None of this affects your US citizenship, or Social Security.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

RVGRINGO said:


> You seem confused by the climates in various areas. You can solve that problem by simply searching "Weather in *__*" Once you find the site, you can even look for yearly weather charts, rainfall amounts, etc.
> If you come to Mexico as a tourist, you must leave periodically; usually before 180 days. Otherwise, you could apply for a residence visa at your nearest Mexican Consulate. There are both temporary and permanent residence visas, each with different financial/income requirements and vehicle conditions. With a residence visa, you may stay in Mexico, or come and go as you please, as long as your visa, in the case of the four year Residente Temporal visa, which then allow you to apply for Residente Permanente.
> None of this affects your US citizenship, or Social Security.



Yes, RVGRINGO, there are a lot of things I don't know yet. I'm studying Spanish at the website DuoLingo. It's fun. I'm going to try to find an online virtual Spanish discussion, like on Zoom where I can actually talk more in Spanish. I had two years of excellent Spanish as an undergrad in the 1960s, which was taught in Spanish. But I'm very, very rusty now. 

Here's another question, this one about electronics. If I move to Mexico, will I be able to bring my desktop computer and plug it in, in Mexico? Or does Mexico have different kinds of electrical outlets?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Marian42 said:


> Yes, RVGRINGO, there are a lot of things I don't know yet. I'm studying Spanish at the website DuoLingo. It's fun. I'm going to try to find an online virtual Spanish discussion, like on Zoom where I can actually talk more in Spanish. I had two years of excellent Spanish as an undergrad in the 1960s, which was taught in Spanish. But I'm very, very rusty now.
> 
> Here's another question, this one about electronics. If I move to Mexico, will I be able to bring my desktop computer and plug it in, in Mexico? Or does Mexico have different kinds of electrical outlets?


Voltage in Mexico and the plugs are the same as the US.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thank so much, TundraGreen. This is essential information to have!!!!!!!! ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

What kind of climate do you prefer? Are you aware that Mexico has seasons, it's not just the same weather all year long? All coastal areas are hot in the late spring-early fall. But what feels hot to you might not feel hot to me. "Hot" is a subjective term.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

surabi, thanks for your question. I grew up in Dallas, Texas, and the weather there in the summer was unbearable in the 1950s when there was no air conditioning. It was in the 90s and 100s all the time, even at night. I can handle weather in the low to mid-80s.


----------

